# Patrick AFB MWD 1988



## BuRock&Paco (Mar 5, 2012)

Dog demo at Sea World with Shiloh and my wife. (other 2 dogs with handlers are Max and Prince)
One picture of Woedan(a Mal with a big mouth)with Kim next to the squad car.
Two pictures of Shiloh at the guard gate at Patrick AFB FL.
One picture of "Ready"at Lackland AFB.


----------



## DFrost (Oct 29, 2006)

1988 was the year I retired from the dog school at Lackland. That was a career ago. ha ha

DFrost


----------



## BuRock&Paco (Mar 5, 2012)

DFrost said:


> 1988 was the year I retired from the dog school at Lackland. That was a career ago. ha ha
> 
> DFrost


Maybe you trained my wife. she went through in 87


----------



## BuRock&Paco (Mar 5, 2012)

Admin could you put this in Military Dog forum? thanks


----------



## DFrost (Oct 29, 2006)

BuRock&Paco said:


> Maybe you trained my wife. she went through in 87


I was the Superintendent of the dog school. At that point in my career, I didn't do a lot of hands-on training. I was certainly there however, when your wife went through. There were a lot of students in the dog school.

DFrost


----------



## BWilson (Mar 16, 2010)

Boy does that bring back memories! I sure do miss the old beret and BDU's, and slipping on a wrap to "play" with the pups!!!

Jan 1981 to Dec 1994:
379th Security Police Squadron - Wurtsmith AFB, MI
3rd Security Police Squadron - Clark AB, Philippines
410th Security Police Squadron, K.I Sawyer AFB, MI


----------



## DFrost (Oct 29, 2006)

"3rd Security Police Squadron - Clark AB, Philippines"

Were you K9 at Clark? That was one big dog unit. I passed through there, as everyone did, on my way to SEA. I was TDY to Subic Bay for 8 weeks. PI was quite a place. 

DFrost


----------



## BWilson (Mar 16, 2010)

No- not K9. I worked the security side of the house there. AWESOME job in the late 80's though. 166 man flights with 40 dogs per shift! Horse patrol, 4 man tactical foot patrols in the wilds around the flight line. Dogs got bites every night! I just loved the dogs so much I hung out with the K9 guys. They weren't letting security do K9 back then. I ended up becoming an instructor and hung out at the kennels in MI too. I loved the duty at Clark.


----------

